# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Fallout 3 PipBoy 3000 Has Been 3D Printed

## Larry

For those of you Fallout fans out there, you likely recalled the Pipboy 3000, the personal information processor which was manufactured in the mid 21st century by the fictitious Robco Industries.  Pipboy 3000 was a wearable computer which would tell it's wearer his/her stats, inventory, items, as well as acting as a geiger counter to detect radiation levels.  It was also a map.  

One of the teams, Team Reno, competing is NASA's SpaceWearables: Fashion Designer to Astronauts challenge created a Pipboy 3000 functioning replica.  They did this by 3D printing a custom casing for the device which then uses a bluetooth enabled iphone 5 for data.  They have also tucked a homemade geiger counter into the wearable, along with a Pinnoc.io microcontroller.   

Although the practical uses for such a device are limited, the design is open source and could be modified by others for everyday use.
Check out some of the pictures and videos below of this cool little gadget:

----------


## cokreeate

so awesome thinking about printing one soon lets see how that goes.

----------


## TesseractDzyn

OK, that is just too cool for school! Love 3D printing; love Fallout. Next question: where can I get the plans/files?

-Crawford

----------


## PhotoSteve

there is a great one for free on thingiverse. people have been printing for months. takes 40 hours to print.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

If you were one of the thousands of Fallout fans who missed the  Pip-Boy Edition of Fallout 4 that includes a real Pip-Boy that would  hold a smartphone then you can now get one 3D printed for you. 3D  designer Yvo de Haas made his own version of the Pip-Boy smartphone  holder using SolidWorks and created a custom 3D printable version of the  Pip-Boy 3000 Mark IV. He is freely sharing the 3D models and posted  detailed printing and assembly instructions up on his website. 3D Hubs  has made three different '3D Hubs Print-Ready Kits' available for quick  ordering, and is offering a 20% discount off of all orders for the  Pip-Boy Kits through Friday, November 13th. You can read more over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/104755/3d-hubs-pip-boy-controller/

----------

